# Wackershofen - OD



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Bauernhof aus einem Freilandmuseum bei Schwäbisch Hall.

Farmhouse from a open air museum in Schwäbisch Hall.

Format / Size: 35 x 50 cm
Papier / Paper: Canson fine face 250 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

It's amazing how you can make something so simply like a window such an interesting painting. I love the stone work on this building.


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Danke Terry! Es ist aber kein "einfaches" Fenster, sondern ein kleines Kunstwerk 
an einem alten Bauernhaus. Leider ist mir dabei ein Lapsus passiert - vielleicht 
hat man ihn schon entdeckt. Aber das ist Plein-air!

Thanks Terry! However, it is not a "simple" window, but a work of art in an old
farmhouse. Unfortunately me a lapsus is happened - perhaps you have already 
discovers him. But that's plein-air!

Ernst


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I love your work. :vs_closedeyes:


----------

